# My god it stinks, cannabutter. (Pics)



## bloatedcraig (Oct 24, 2009)

I made some cannabutter last night and it stinks, cant stand the smell so not sure that i am going to be able to eat it. Which is a shame as seen as there 35grams of skunk init. 

It seems to smell stronger in the butter than it did do normally.

Will post the effects later if i can manage to do something with it, thinking about making a strong hot curry so the flavours hide the smell/taste of the butter. 

Anyway here are the pics from last night brewing.

If any body knows a way of refinning it to eliminate the smell give us a shout.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Oct 24, 2009)

So anyway i have made some little ricecrispy cakes and the taste isn't that bad, i have also got some chicken to make a curry so it's going to be party time in a couple of hour's.


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 24, 2009)

bloatedcraig said:


> So anyway i have made some little ricecrispy cakes and the taste isn't that bad, i have also got some chicken to make a curry so it's going to be party time in a couple of hour's.


The Curry Idea is good, but most here in the states haven't had the chance to appreciate good curry. 

Is that government Butter/kilos?? What is the price of butter in Britain nowadays?


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

Can someone please tell me whats the deal with this butter the whole idea sounds gross- you've got weed smoke it up don't turn it into crazy shit WTF.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Oct 24, 2009)

So the curry went well tasted really nice, thai green curry with a canna suprise.

Got loads of this butter, hopefully in a hours time i will be feeling it.

Got a lobster as well, they were on special offer. Not sure how the hell i am going to incorrporate the butter into that.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Oct 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Can someone please tell me whats the deal with this butter the whole idea sounds gross- you've got weed smoke it up don't turn it into crazy shit WTF.


Eating weed is a lot more intense than smoking, its also better for u and last's longer. The only downside is that it taste like shit unless you can do something with it.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Oct 24, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> The Curry Idea is good, but most here in the states haven't had the chance to appreciate good curry.
> 
> Is that government Butter/kilos?? What is the price of butter in Britain nowadays?


Shame about the curry over there, dont know what i would do without my week helping of a nice curry.

You do have the world's best rib's and bbq sauce so in my books that more than make's up for it. I love my rib's when they are done right.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

bloatedcraig said:


> Eating weed is a lot more intense than smoking, its also better for u and last's longer. The only downside is that it taste like shit unless you can do something with it.


Not the same tho surely?


----------



## stupid (Oct 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Not the same tho surely?


 It can be much stronger than smoking. So much so that it will put the most seasoned smoker on his ass. But in my extensive experience with eating, it will fuck with your tolerance for smoking. Lots of people make eatables wrong. You need to use enough, and you need to make butter or oil. Some people just say " fuck it" and just put ground weed in. Properly made butter will fuck you up till you shit it out.

Letting it get bone dry will help reduce the flavor, and make the butter less green.

I find that making cookies is the best way to go. The butter to ingredients ratio is high. Its mostly butter and shuggar. The small amount of vanilla helps to calm down the taste of weed, and dosing is easy.

Here is some butter and dough and cookies. I like to do one batch at a time so they can be fresh.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

Are those your pic's?


----------



## stupid (Oct 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Are those your pic's?


 YA?????????


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

So you're not really *learning *to grow are you..??


----------



## crazykoolaid (Oct 24, 2009)

dip that lobster in the butter...lol


----------



## stupid (Oct 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> So you're not really *learning *to grow are you..??


 Been growin for 4 years or so. not continusly. Def still learning. Im on my 5th grow. Still tryin new things. Still failing once and a wile. So yes still learning. One things for sure, if you grow you will def have some scrap to work with. I've made bubble hash, hash oil, tincture, dry sift, and butter is all I do now. Tincture or however you spell it, is good too. I don't kike the wait.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 24, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Oct 24, 2009)

your always learning.,.,lovely edibles.,.,forward on til ya kno all


----------



## bloatedcraig (Oct 25, 2009)

So it's the day after and i still don't feel back to normall, was online last night but was a bit too smashed to put anything constructive. Had the curry then some of the cakes for after, and had the lobster a couple of hour's later to sort the munchies. Strong tackle.

Must have been arsehole'd because i couldn't even be bothered sticking the xbox on.


----------



## CdnBud (Oct 27, 2009)

I add about a 1/2 teaspoon of peppermint extract to my cookie dough to give it a mint chocolate taste. You can hardly taste the cannabutter that way.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 27, 2009)

35 grams? Dayum! 
My old roommates considered me the "cook" for that stuff and I never cooked with more than 3 or 4 grams at a time.
I'd make the batches suitable for a package of Pillsbury cookie dough. So I'd use the required amount, but margarine instead of butter since it's more fat for the THC to be absorbed in, and no proteins and junk taking up space. 
Ran it through a coffee filter after. It worked well. 

One thing I'd wonder when using that kind of quantity is whether or not your using more herb than the butter can absorb, and then having some wastage. But if you've got tons to spare, no worries 

I'd be curious to see if you can use a vaporizer and a tube to blow the catalyzed THC into a cold container to condense it and add the margarine after. It should be virtually odorless I would imagine 

I no longer live with the roommates and the vape so can't test it.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Oct 28, 2009)

CdnBud said:


> I add about a 1/2 teaspoon of peppermint extract to my cookie dough to give it a mint chocolate taste. You can hardly taste the cannabutter that way.


Ye man that is a good idea, there is nothing to stop me melting the butter and adding that after, but then i suppose you are limited to what you can use it with. There is nothing better that adding the butter or oil (which i preffer and seems a hell of a lot stronger) to spaggeti or chilli.

Might even start a thread with recepies on it, i love cooking propably should have done as a job in stead of being a electrician.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Oct 28, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> 35 grams? Dayum!
> My old roommates considered me the "cook" for that stuff and I never cooked with more than 3 or 4 grams at a time.
> I'd make the batches suitable for a package of Pillsbury cookie dough. So I'd use the required amount, but margarine instead of butter since it's more fat for the THC to be absorbed in, and no proteins and junk taking up space.
> Ran it through a coffee filter after. It worked well.
> ...


I do actually think i put too much in for the fat content to absorb, i made some oil with weed, vegatable oil and a crock pot and that stuff is at least 5 times stronger.

With the oil i only add about 5ml to food, with the butter i had to put a lot more in and still didn't get the couch lock feeling. Will stick to oil in future.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2009)

hahahah 35 grams is a little too much dynamite man lol id advise little cookies


----------



## tat2ue (Oct 28, 2009)

Just a side note on cannabutter. If you make a lot and don't use it all right away, freeze the leftover ammt. It will turn and go bad on you if left in the fridge to long. I made 2 lbs (had a shitload of trim) and used about 1 lb of it and the rest sat in the fridge for who knows how long. But when I found it again and opened it up and took a whiff...I was gagging and tossing chunks for about 20 min

Made another 2 lbs and put 1 lb in freezer, took it out 2 months later and it was still good as the day I put it in there.


----------



## Knickers (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol @ lobster for munchies. That shits pimp son haha


----------



## super2200 (Oct 28, 2009)

Knickers said:


> Lol @ lobster for munchies. That shits pimp son haha


I was thinking the same, chillin on lobster snack is the bomb, just keep dipping that shit in the butter and double dip like a mfer until you actually bite it.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Oct 28, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> Just a side note on cannabutter. If you make a lot and don't use it all right away, freeze the leftover ammt. It will turn and go bad on you if left in the fridge to long. I made 2 lbs (had a shitload of trim) and used about 1 lb of it and the rest sat in the fridge for who knows how long. But when I found it again and opened it up and took a whiff...I was gagging and tossing chunks for about 20 min
> 
> Made another 2 lbs and put 1 lb in freezer, took it out 2 months later and it was still good as the day I put it in there.


cheers for the advice i didn't know that man. What about cannaveg oil? I just keep the oil at room temp.


----------



## MidnightBaker (Nov 1, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Can someone please tell me whats the deal with this butter the whole idea sounds gross- you've got weed smoke it up don't turn it into crazy shit WTF.


Don't knock it till you've tried it. I've had the chance to whip up some cannabutter before with some trim and it turned out great! 

IMO its a completely different sensation than when i smoke it.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Nov 2, 2009)

Had a bad turn on the veg oil last night, i decided to make some french onion soup for a starter before our sunday roast. So i fried the onions in a bit (maybe alot) of the canna oil last night and made the soup. 

Had it at five and by 8 i was absolutley fckd. The only thing i could compare it to was taking acid, it just kept hitting me in wave's. Had about a hour of being shitted andfthought the best thing to do was to go bed.

Now i would say i was a seasone'd smoker, i have been at it best part 15 years, but that is the worst i have ever felt.

Just goes to show that weed can still supprise you now and again, i have to say i am a bit wary about cooking with it again. It deffinately deserves a bit of respect, i seem to forgot that along the years


----------



## cosmofraek (Nov 12, 2009)

In relation to making the taste go away.

1) try watercuring your bud first before you cook it

2) just reboil the butter with fresh water. the more times you do it. the more of that nasty stuff will come out. wont make it totally clear. but it's hella alot better than if it's just a 1 time strain. 

good luck with that tell me how it goes


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 13, 2009)

so we should let the butter cool off over night.. then add a little more water and allow it to evaporate?? have you tried this method repeatdley and how much does it help?



cosmofraek said:


> In relation to making the taste go away.
> 
> 1) try watercuring your bud first before you cook it
> 
> ...


----------

